
Ask HN: Anyone having trouble with their CRM/marketing automation? - tixocloud
Just curious how many in the &quot;tech-oriented&quot; community is having trouble with their CRM&#x2F;marketing automation setup.<p>It seems like the glut of tools that are out there satisfies a lot of needs yet having spoken to a few non-technical people, it seems that they haven&#x27;t. So I wonder if it&#x27;s just a general awareness problem that the non-technical audience are unaware of the solutions available.
======
alanorourke
I would be quite technical. I have a bare bones setup that does not satisfy
all my needs. BUT! This is because I constantly have to weigh up the time and
cost to implement and set up each piece of tech. Time and money that is being
taken away from sales and marketing activities. I would suggest that non tech
people are making similar choices.

~~~
tixocloud
Would you mind me asking what your setup is like and why doesn't it satisfy
all your needs?

I get that the setup might take a while and the different systems may not
place nice together although I figured something like Zapier might have made
that a little bit easier?

